# Did you have a son with a fetal heart rate in the 150's?



## Leiahs (Jul 29, 2005)

My 19 week ultrasound showed that we would be expecting a boy. It looked very nearly exactly the same as my current DS's ultrasound, so I didn't doubt it at all. The tech seemed to know what she was doing enough that I'm fairly positive she would have known if it was an umbilical cord we were looking at. But my last several appointments (I'm 32 weeks now) show baby's heart rate in the low 150's. According to most pregnancy myths, a heartbeat above 140 indicates a girl. I've already read a few articles that indicate that studies have discounted this myth, but I still wonder.







Especially since I was thinking pretty strongly early on that this baby was a girl, DD thought it was a girl, and I *still* have occasional moments where I think of this baby as a girl.

Any of you have living proof that a baby's heartbeat can be over 150 and still come out a boy?


----------



## StephNelson (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes my DS had a HR of 150-170 my whole pregnancy until birth and them it went from 135-150...


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

All of my children - 3 girls and 1 boy - had heart rates that stayed right around 150 so for me the heart rate myth was just that.


----------



## anudi01 (Aug 11, 2004)

i did, but don't know the exact numbers.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Don't know about mid-pregnancy, but for my entire 52 hours in the hospital prior to our c-section, my son's heart rate was practically stuck at 150. ;-)


----------



## aloneinid (Jan 27, 2005)

My 3.5yo DS had an in-utero heart rate of 160+ at every appointment. My current baby (DS2) has an in-utero heart rate of 130-140. Heart rate should not be used as an indicator for gender.


----------



## elfinbaby (Mar 17, 2002)

I have a ds whose hb was 150+. My girls were in the 120s and 130s. I found that hrate is more indicative of activity level rather than gender. It's a myth but you could still be right about the gender. You never know.

April


----------



## Leiahs (Jul 29, 2005)

Even when you read that a myth has been disproven, it's still nice to hear it first hand from mamas!


----------



## cubasianchica (Jun 18, 2007)

i have a boy and it was 150 - 170 the entire pg


----------



## sparkle&shine (Feb 23, 2004)

My sons were both usually around 155.


----------



## purplestraws (Sep 13, 2006)

My little boy's heartrate was almost always above 160.


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

DS's heart rate was always hig 140 and 150s.

I read somewhere that the heart rate thing was valid to a point...something like a high heart rate gives like a 5% higher chance of a girl. So if there is a relationship at all, it's not a determining one.


----------



## patchynurse (Sep 15, 2006)

My boy is 150-160 each appt. also.


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

Yup, DS's heart rate was always 150-160.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 2, 2006)

My son's heart rate was almost always over 160 and sometimes even went over 170 right up until birth. They told me I'd probably be having an excitable little girl. Well I had a very active baby boy who weighed just under 9lbs.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

This little boy's HB has ranged from 140-172, so yes.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

yup







:


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

my daughter classic girl hb.
my first son classic boy hb.
my second son classic girl hb...
this time I am waiting to see penis or lack there of


----------



## Narn (Nov 7, 2007)

My girl's hb was in the 130s all throughout the pregnancy. At every appointment the OB said, "Oh, sounds like a boy!" And everytime I would say, "We want to be surprised, thanks." When I brought Faye in to my first postpartum visit, I said, "Here's the boy you insisted we were having!"

Her hb did go into the 150s during labor, though. I read somewhere that the hb guess only flies during labor. Maybe it's true.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes, my baby boy's heart rate was always in the 150's.


----------

